# EV Trike Project



## ronin4sale (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds like you have the right skills to make a good ev. Your budget is low for what you are talking about. The only way I could see you making the budget is if you are able to obtain extremely discounted components / used from local sources. Your biggest expense will probably be your batteries as you can't get those used. Best of luck... Look for used motors and controllers that you could use instead of buying the expensive new ones.


----------



## braddubya (Apr 21, 2008)

What should I expect to pay for batteries?


----------



## braddubya (Apr 21, 2008)

Okay once again my idea has changed. I want to scrap the 4 wheeler front end in favor of a smaller bicycle wheel trike. Similar to the KMX.

this would be much lighter and still have the capability holding just as manny batteries or at least close.

I was inspired by this video.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=okMqaObgkZA&feature=related

Although I would go with more batteries and a bigger motor and tougher frame.

tell me what you guys think


----------



## ronin4sale (Jan 29, 2008)

I think you need to take a step back and research the different components of an EV and the prices which effect the performance characteristics. From looking at the video real quick I noticed he is using lithium for his project which are much smaller, lighter, and more powerful than LA that you will be using to keep within your budget.

I'd look through all the various EV bikes on www.evalbum.com to come up with ideas and rough costs. For battery costs you will need to purchase deep cycle Lead Acid batteries. So the price all depends on what you want your voltage, amps, and watts to be. If you haven't done so yet look through the EV wiki and go through the steps they recommend. 1st, determine a rough budget, then determine your goals, then determine components and slightly adjust budget to get a best fit. Then build!!!

Its all about compromise... For instance you might decide to sacrifice some top speed or acceleration for a lower price and longer range, or vice versa.


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

You may want to check out this thread as it may change change you mind again:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6723


----------

